# MAC Promo Pictures



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 9, 2007)

okay, i asked a week ago about having a thread for mac promo photos or just neat mac photos in general. i don't know about you all, but i save cool photos on my computer. 

so, here it is, post away, dolls.


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

wooo
more more more


----------



## dreamqueen (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

Thank you!  These are gorgeous.  I am drooling!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*


----------



## kymmilee (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

can someone please post the full body danse image? and was there one for MAC for zandra rhodes?

i've found these in a million different places, so if any of these images are yours and you want them taken down or credit given, just let me know :]

rock it!





rushmetal





lipgeleé





tendertones





lingerie





brow wow?
i LOVE this. it's so cute!





idol eyes





mac for y and kei





adorn





colour theory number 10





aquadisiac





flashtronic





colour theory number 9





delish





brasil 40 degrees





danse





high tea
this is my absolute favourite





salsabelle





fluidline





lustreglass


----------



## Ernie (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

I'm just curious, are individual makeup artists credited for each work?


----------



## GreekChick (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

Sleek Chic was such an amazing collection. Yay for Plumage!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Yikes.  I pretty much have them all.  It would take awhile.  I can post them in bits.  Here are a few.
More later........._

 



ooooooh, girl, this is AMAZING!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

wooooo love promo pics
xx


----------



## badkittekitte (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

i love the bombshell one..i swear they should sell posters of their collections or provide wallpapers for your comp...


----------



## lara (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_I'm just curious, are individual makeup artists credited for each work?_

 
Rarely. Given that though, Kabuki has been a reoccurring artist recently.

Remember to type the name of the collection when you're posting an image - that way your posts will be available when someone searches for "Tantress" or "Frozen White".


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

Anyone have the MAC Couture (Holiday 2006 Store exclusive) visual? I remember on the site they only had the products sitting around each other, but in the stores they had this amazing poster of this dramatically lit guy with his shirt buttons undone. It was sexy and I want it. =D


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

Anyone??


----------



## allan_willb (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Rarely. Given that though, Kabuki has been a reoccurring artist recently.

Remember to type the name of the collection when you're posting an image - that way your posts will be available when someone searches for "Tantress" or "Frozen White". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
good question ernie...

before i was an artist i always wanted to know who did all of the make up for all of the promo pics.

its too bad the mac artist cant sign their names on the promo pics BUT when we go to update they give up the update books and in the back of the book they have a whole list of the artist names who have done the promo pics 

and

they also let us know who made the looks for the collections as well

its nice so when we ever do go to their location we can give that artist credit for their work that they did.

i thought the barbie promo pic was puuuurrrfect to the T.

almost all of the artist are all pro artist and the looks that they feature on the maccosmetics.com website mostly comes out of mac pro NYC.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

Is that Sandra Bullock for Pool Party collection?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_Is that Sandra Bullock for Pool Party collection?_

 
I think you mean Sandra Bernhardt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and yes it is.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

She looks very........ airbrushed, no offense. She's great but like, she doesn't look like that. 0__0


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

thanks everyone!!!!!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

MAC Whore these are fantastic! AND I LOVE TINTED LIP CONDITIONER STICK SPF15!!! -Faints-


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_..AND I LOVE TINTED LIP CONDITIONER STICK SPF15!!! -Faints-_

 
That was for you.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

mac_whore, you are my HERO!


----------



## styrch (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

Mac_Whore, these really are amazing! Thank you for posting them. Seeing them all together does make me remember why I hang on to the ones that I have. they are quite a lot of fun!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

Deck of cards!! o.o;; <3


----------



## flowerhead (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

ew, the original lusterglass isn't pretty :< it looks like she's had loads of collagen and her lips have gone all lumpy and hard


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

I agree, the lips do look pretty funky and disfigured. =/


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

MAC_whore you are AWESOME!!!


----------



## j_absinthe (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

Those Black Tied, Tastease, and Holidazzle looks are goregous.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

beautiful!


----------



## ~*STArPRINCEZZ* (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

Beautiful! Gorgeous! Tempting!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

When did the Absolut ad come out?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_When did the Absolut ad come out? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Eehhh...don't remember. Sorry.  I would guess around 90-94.  I know, kind of a big span there, huh?


----------



## lethaldesign (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

MAC Whore = My hero!!!

Have you been saving these over the years as collections come out, or did you do a search to find them all?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lethaldesign* 

 
_MAC Whore = My hero!!!

Have you been saving these over the years as collections come out, or did you do a search to find them all?_

 

A bit of both


----------



## Danapotter (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

*faints* That is incrdible!

I am looking through these pictures, and I have that feeling I saw these when I was younger. I guess I had a subconcious love for MAC already.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*


----------



## powderpaint (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

Wow I love this, keep em coming!


----------



## cleodelinda (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

Here are my all time favs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























Oldies but goldies from the 5 sins of lipglass collection 1998. 

PS. Take a look at this  site. 

Enjoy


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: MAC Promo Pictures.*

I was wondering if Gemma Ward has been a model for any MAC visuals? I really love her, she is EVERYWHERE. She's the new Kate Moss, I'm serious.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: MAC Promo Pictures.*

Cream Color Base promo





Pro Longwear Lipcolor (featuring Lily Cole)


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: MAC Promo Pictures.*

i LOVE gemma ward too! 
she is amazing....and definitely becoming the new kate moss.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: MAC Promo Pictures.*

They are all so pretty.


----------



## MsButterfli (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: MAC Promo Pictures.*

these are from a Fall 2007 booklet i received in the Mail


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: MAC Promo Pictures.*

Boombox UK exclusive


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: MAC Promo Pictures.*

amazing, Ive always wanted to see the really old promo pics!!!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: MAC Promo Pictures.*

OMG this is so awesome, one would have to love make-up tp appreciate.
These are beautiful.


----------



## XxMAC-AtTaCkxX (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_






LOL! How the heck is that an advertisement???!!! That looks disgusting! LOL_

 





 i was thinking that exact same thing, it wudnt make me want to rush out and buy the mascara!!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_






LOL! How the heck is that an advertisement???!!! That looks disgusting! LOL_

 
I second this...this pic does not make me want to buy that


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cleodelinda* 

 
_Here are my all time favs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























Oldies but goldies from the 5 sins of lipglass collection 1998. 

PS. Take a look at this site. 

Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 those are my fave ads and ironically my most beloved lipglosses- never realized thAT! THANKS FOR THIS POST


----------



## Shepherdess (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: MAC Promo Pictures.*

Thank you for these, they're lovely to have makeup ideas for.


----------



## kristakamikaze (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: MAC Promo Pictures.*

i LOVE the older looking ones
wow
<3


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: MAC Promo Pictures.*

haha i love how the MAC l.a. thing is a _paris_ exclusive!


----------



## cloudburst (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: MAC Promo Pictures.*

I love the Naturally Eccentric images.


----------



## lin143kayp (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: MAC Promo Pictures.*

love them all


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: MAC Promo Pictures.*

holy monkey nuggets. these photos are so inspirational. thank you


----------



## Leila_Lei (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: MAC Promo Pictures.*

Yeah they're all awesome...I also love the new Slimshine pic!


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC Promo Pictures.*

Excellent photos -this thread made my day!!
Just wondered, since i missed out at the time, are there any other promo ics for smoke signals or blue storm?

Thanks again MAC_Whore


----------



## xbrookecorex (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC Promo Pictures.*

Im pretty sure Blue Storm and Smoke Signals only had 1 promo pic each. Unless you count the looks inside the Smoke Signals lookbook matchbook thing


----------



## xjoycex (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: MAC Promo Pictures.*

I LOVE this thread!  Thanks for the images everyone!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: MAC Promo Pictures.*

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## RayannaBanana (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: MAC Promo Pictures.*

I was just wondering if this was a MAC Promo Picture? 

human rainbow by ~jillybell28 on deviantART

Because this person on DeviantART has the promo picture for Painterly in their gallery here human palat by ~jillybell28 on deviantART

I told them that it is illegal to have pictures that to not belong to you in your gallery and she flipped out on me and insisted that it was her picture and that she was re doing the make from the promo picture because her friends sister gave her MAC make up. Anyway I don't know if this is the right place to ask this but if it isn't go ahead and move it to wherever it's suppose to be.


----------



## kymmilee (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: MAC Promo Pictures.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RayannaBanana* 

 
_I was just wondering if this was a MAC Promo Picture? 

human rainbow by ~jillybell28 on deviantART

Because this person on DeviantART has the promo picture for Painterly in their gallery here human palat by ~jillybell28 on deviantART

I told them that it is illegal to have pictures that to not belong to you in your gallery and she flipped out on me and insisted that it was her picture and that she was re doing the make from the promo picture because her friends sister gave her MAC make up. Anyway I don't know if this is the right place to ask this but if it isn't go ahead and move it to wherever it's suppose to be._

 
i've never seen it. i don't think it belongs to MAC


----------



## maclove1 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: MAC Promo Pictures.*

perfect


----------



## RayannaBanana (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: MAC Promo Pictures.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kymmilee* 

 
_i've never seen it. i don't think it belongs to MAC_

 
The other one belongs to MAC though. It is from Painterly. And it still has not been taken down.


----------



## dancer4life34 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: MAC Promo Pictures.*

the only promo pic i have is the fafi one..like i guess its the postcard, because i'm very new to mac...hey i'm only 14, but trust me, this is just the beginning
haha


----------



## carolynanne (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: MAC Promo Pictures.*

I LOVE the cards from the five sins of lipglass.


----------



## rabideloise (May 4, 2008)

*Re: MAC Promo Pictures.*

Thanks for posting these, everyone!!


----------



## sinergy (May 4, 2008)

*Re: MAC Promo Pictures.*

These were all great!! Thank you for posting!


----------



## VersaceBlonde (May 23, 2008)

*Re: MAC Promo Pictures.*

Wow, those pics make my heart skip a beat!


----------



## Nadeshda (May 24, 2008)

*Re: MAC Promo Pictures.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RayannaBanana* 

 
_I was just wondering if this was a MAC Promo Picture? 

human rainbow by ~jillybell28 on deviantART

Because this person on DeviantART has the promo picture for Painterly in their gallery here human palat by ~jillybell28 on deviantART

I told them that it is illegal to have pictures that to not belong to you in your gallery and she flipped out on me and insisted that it was her picture and that she was re doing the make from the promo picture because her friends sister gave her MAC make up. Anyway I don't know if this is the right place to ask this but if it isn't go ahead and move it to wherever it's suppose to be._

 
I noticed that she deleted all comments posted for that Painterly entry. I reported that "deviation" a few days ago, it was deleted from her account and she got banned. I'm surprised, as I didn't expect DA would give importance to it


----------



## toby_is_cute (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: MAC Promo Pictures.*

The Absolut MAC ad is to die for! I  have a ton of Absoult ads from the mid-late 90s when I collected them. But MAC with Fantasia Barrino? Really?

And isn't it funny how most of these promo pics look timeless? I can't tell the 2008s from the 1998s. These are really stunning visuals. 

Thanks MAC Whore, you are the best! Not only do you have the biggest collection of actual make up, you have all these promo pics too!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dangerousmuffins* 

 
_Anybody know the name of the Silver l/s in this ad??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Let me check.  I think I have a pic of it.

ETA-

It is probably Force:






It might be Frozen White, but that seems too light:






Both old skool and waaaay DCd.


----------



## pinkglitter (Nov 10, 2008)

I love these pictures, thanks!


----------



## glitterkitten (Dec 15, 2008)

Some more...


----------



## davidsito987 (Jan 2, 2009)

Awwww i wish those links worked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE PROMO PICS TOO---my new obsessin


----------



## Rennah (Jan 6, 2009)

Here's a few... MACpromopics - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

Mostly very hi-res!


----------



## vivaluxri (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: mac promo pictures.*

I totally agree!!


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Mar 23, 2009)

Awww yay I can see them again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Omg I *LOVE, absolutely freakin' LOVE* the promo pics - I could gawp at them for hours... LOL bit geeky


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Mar 31, 2009)

i dont mean to double up on previous images posted but here is a heap that i have =) enjoy


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## hooked*on*mac (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## hooked*on*mac (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## hooked*on*mac (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Sexycocolatte (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow.  Im In Love With Mac Creativity And Variety!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## JohnGabrikh (May 13, 2009)

If i am not wrong in first Pamila Andreson right ?


----------



## buddhy (May 16, 2009)

Wow, they are pretty amazing. Nice work everyone!


----------



## MissBrittB87 (May 21, 2009)

Mac Promo pics are always soooo gorgeous. Love them! Thank you!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (May 30, 2009)




----------



## Steel Magnolia (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow Mac promo piccies are always soooo beautiful!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## NotteRequiem (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you so much for posting all of these!!!! <3


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_





 Thank you so much for posting all of these!!!! <3_

 





 you are welcome


----------



## Elusive21 (Aug 30, 2009)

These are all so beautiful - makes me wish I would've discovered MAC YEARS ago lol.

Thank you everybody for posting these.


----------



## Merry_go_round (Sep 1, 2009)

All of the Promo pics look so great, thank you for posting them.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Tavia (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi girls,
Here are some promo photos of the three MAC cosmetics collection that will be launched on 26 December.
*Love Lace winter collection*
*Warm & Cozy collection for winter*
In The Studio winter 2009 collection
Enjoy girls!


----------



## Brittany88 (Feb 15, 2010)

Amazing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## luxury (Feb 18, 2010)

these are fantastic!


----------



## lkimmy (Feb 21, 2010)

thanks for sharing! i love the pictures!!! ohhh how i miss some of the collections :sighs:


----------



## MissCrystal (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## MissCrystal (Feb 21, 2010)

and the collection im so mad i missed out on .. smoke signals


----------



## meika79 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hooked*on*mac has me sittig here reminiscing.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meika79* 

 
_Hooked*on*mac has me sittig here reminiscing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! i really adore the collection pics, they are such works of art.. i would wallpaper my bedroom with all of MAC's pictures, i would wake up inspired every day!

i will get some more pics posted so you can stay on


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## TeresaEllis (May 6, 2010)

amazing! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cleopatruh (Jul 3, 2010)

I loved Nauty Nauticals and Lure so much!


----------



## beautytraveler (Jul 15, 2010)

love all these pics!


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 17, 2010)

These are all amazing!!!  But then again, it's MAC we're talking about, what else would you expect?


----------

